# The Mobile Phone 'airbag'



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

The phone 'airbag' that would mean you would never break another mobile

It's that heart-lurching moment millions of us dread. For a split second you stand utterly helpless as your dropped iPhone plunges towards an unforgiving pavement.

But now inventors have devised an unlikely answer to one of modern lifes most expensive little mishaps  an airbag for your smartphone.

Motion-sensing technology already built into most smartphones is used to detect when it has dropped  and the mini airbag is then deployed before it hits the floor......

Read more:


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

My Grandkids could definitely use this....:up:


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I just broke the glass in my phone last week. This is a good idea, but I'd hate for it to accidentally go off in my pocket!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh good grief, that brings an image about, eh?


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

The old line comes to mind ...."Is that a phone in your pocket... or are you just happy to see me." LOL


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey it could also be a flotation device as it lands in the toilet!


----------

